# Tile Safe membrane!



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, you're ignorance is truly astounding. The head pressure you refer to in regards to Kerdi has nothing to do with the output of a plumbing fixture. It has to do with a solid column of water pushing down on a seam. To say nothing of the solid membrane. 

Also, whatever roofing membrane you supposedly spoke with Schluter about, is not the Kerdi component of the Schluter Shower System. A solid sheet of 8mil polyethylene doesn't leak when you touch it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

HS345 said:


> Wow, you're ignorance is truly astounding. The head pressure you refer to in regards to Kerdi has nothing to do with the output of a plumbing fixture. It has to do with a solid column of water pushing down on a seam. To say nothing of the solid membrane.
> 
> Also, whatever roofing membrane you supposedly spoke with Schluter about, is not the Kerdi component of the Schluter Shower System. A solid sheet of 8mil polyethylene doesn't leak when you touch it.


Again dude you clearly know nothing. You dont use 8mil Poly on roofs as it cant breath which then means haveing vents all across the ridge. Head of water has everything to do with how much PSI the Kerdi can handle and it's rated at 5000mm which they advertise their self. No more than 14ft of water pressure(head) as plumbers would call it in the UK. 

Some people just have no clue. Again. Kerdi can not take anymore than 14ft of water pressure before it fails. Tanking can tank hundreds. This is why im trying to find tanking. You carry on useing Kirdi. 

Mods can you close this thread as i have had my question answered and i no longer need to be explaining how products work to the unknowing.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Kerdi is an 8mil polyethylene sheet, with a bonding floss on both sides. It is not designed for, nor intended for use on a roof. 

I don't blame you for wanting this thread closed, I would be embarrassed too.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

OH, Now the water is "pressurized"???? Well why didn't you say so?

Ok I'm outa here but first I need to chime in one more time.

"Head pressure" as it relates to the downward weight of water has absolutely nothing to do with the rating of KERDI. It is two entirely different meausrments.

"Water pressure" as it relates to the force of water travelling through a pipe via community gravity feed, or pumped mechanically by screws or impellars, or driven by supplimental air pressure has absolutely nothing to do with the rating of KERDI. It is two entirely different measurements.

Take anything beyond its limits and it will fail, that's a pretty simple concept.

You are trying to mix apples and oranges to get a chocolate shake. It ain't gonna happen. 

OK, I'm done. You go on trying to convince yourself and others that you are the the most informed but the truth is...you aren't understanding the scientific conflicts that are being created when similar terms are used to designate different meanings. Ignorance is truly bliss.


----------

